# Awlgrip Color - Travel Lift Blue



## Marco Mike (Mar 27, 2019)

I'm thinking about this color for my hull and Blue Tone White for the deck. I may actually be the first since a Google search shows nothing, but I figured I'd check with the community.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I like it. Looking at a phone picture. Somewhere between black, blue and gray. Not sure on the deck


----------



## Marco Mike (Mar 27, 2019)

It's always tough to capture the colors in a posted picture. I saw posts from @thepatten who went with Petrol Blue, and the finished product looked quite different from the color sample. Just hoping that someone has already had some real world experience.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I also went with petrol blue and was expecting a little darker than I actually got. If you are ok with it coming out a bit lighter than the sample then I think you are good.

Also I am sure people have warned you but the darker the color the more it will show everything!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Go with dark. I have black. Shows scratches. But hides all other stains.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Suggest whisper gray or something similar for the deck instead of white as it will diminish the light reflection back to your face and eyes.


----------



## Marco Mike (Mar 27, 2019)

DBStoots said:


> Suggest whisper gray or something similar for the deck instead of white as it will diminish the light reflection back to your face and eyes.


I'll check it out. I appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Marco Mike said:


> I'm thinking about this color for my hull and Blue Tone White for the deck. I may actually be the first since a Google search shows nothing, but I figured I'd check with the community.


My neighbor had a Hewes LT20 in the same hull color. Lots of faded gelcoat issues and lots of very visible scratches....FWIW.


----------

